# Happy Birthday Bauton!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful Birthday Bauton!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

May it be filled with cake and gooey things!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bauton!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!! I hope its your best one yet!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY Bauton!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Bauton!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday B


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope ya got lots of goodies! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Nothing like being late to your own party. Thanks everyone for your well wishes.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And a happy belated from me as well!


----------

